# Red Ranger Broilers For Early X-MAS Present



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

My daughters just came in for Thanksgiving Dinner and brought me my early X-MAS present since I'm leaving down to Mexico for all December on business they brought me 20 Red Ranger Broiler Chicks......... Well they'll have a lot of work here to take care of in my absence.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

That sure was nice of them!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

Them ranger broilers are getting huge in 3 weeks, they are already the size of my seramas.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

They grow and change so fast...don't they


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Will daughter be helping you create oven stuffer roasters?


----------



## don956 (Nov 18, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Will daughter be helping you create oven stuffer roasters?


Lol I doubt it but my 9 yr old daughter will. She helped me processed 25 quails the other day, she is just like me


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

So how are they doing?


----------

